# StayAway Eviction - Oakland



## eske silver (Aug 26, 2013)

For anyone who's interested:

https://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2013/08/22/18741974.php

August 22nd, 2013— The StayAway squat in Oakland was evicted by a paramilitary camo-clad SWAT team with assault rifles. A long-time rent paying resident was also evicted and left homeless, all for the profit of REO Homes.


----------



## eske silver (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's the previous article:

https://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2013/08/22/18741927.php


----------

